# Bloodwork due



## Govols (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm going in for bloodwork Wednesday. I'm on 1ml (200mg split 100mg twice a week). That puts me at 1440 by day 8. Doctor is fine with 1100ish. I feel great at 1440. Injecting .3ml Sunday. Thinking this will keep me in the right area of 1000?


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 5, 2016)

I would skip the next injection and then confirm where it puts you with Private Blood Work before submitting tpmblood work for your doctor.


----------



## Govols (Apr 5, 2016)

Made adjustment


----------



## Govols (Apr 5, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> I would skip the next injection and then confirm where it puts you with Private Blood Work before submitting tpmblood work for your doctor.



So just move my doc appointment from this Wednesday to next Wednesday. Go to labcorp this Wed and wait for the results. Repeat the process I did last week (.5ml Thursday and .3ml Sunday) this week. When I get the results in, hopefully Monday or Tuesday, I'll know to go ahead and get Doc draws In Wed or push it back. I'm guessing that's the right way to go?


----------

